# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Blood's first poop in nearly 9 months!

## anthonym

So this morning was a time of rejoice! I woke up to the most heinous smell. Went looking around through all my enclosures trying to figure out who it was. The last place I looked was in my rack my blood is in. I got her back in early January as a birthday present for myself. She has been on a steady diet of rats every 6 or 7 days since then; hasn't pooped once since I bought her (and its almost Sept!). Needless to say, I was very happy as it was really starting to scare me. I have been worried about it for a long time. But I have heard from many many sources that its not completely uncommon for bloods to go this long. Lets hope she doesn't make a habit of it though.  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, she apparently cloned a brown version of herself. I think its about the equivalent of me passing something the size of my leg!

----------


## AkHerps

Holy crap, that is huge!!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## JLC

:ROFL:  She must feel oddly hollow all of a sudden!

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I nearly cried from laughing so hard when I saw that picture, she looks so surprised!  :ROFL:  Glad it finally happened for ya though, must be a relief

----------


## jfreels

OW!  :ROFL:

----------


## The Hedgehog

HOLY CRAP!!  (Pun intended)

----------


## Elliot

Id puke everywhere.. lmao

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

And she's lookin' at it like "You plan on cleaning that anytime soon?"

----------


## Hapa_Haole

I've seen many a poop thread, and this one may top them all. Good job!  :Very Happy: 

Dennis

----------


## ice#1

do you got her a warm spot in her cage if so what temp you keep it. only reason i ask is i keep mines warm side at 90 and she goes poop at least every other month. but she is past the 2 month mark by 4 days now. now what you mean by the smell though it'd knock a maggot off a poop wagon (not the way it is suppose to be said but don't want an infraction for cursing) i think only smell worse is a newborns first poop

----------


## mpkeelee

WOW!!   :Surprised:   that thing is huge. it seriously looks like YOU just dropped one in there. good for her/him. this might sound gross but get a weight on that thing, i think we have a record


Snake to Poop Ratio??

----------


## slade93

oh gosh lmao  :ROFL:

----------


## Ham

My blood had gone 6 months without a poop, I eventually just gave up and brought her to the vet, they gaver her a snake enema, she spewed up a turd a little smaller than the one in your picture... 

I was able to actually feel the poop in the snakes body it was so weird because her entire lower half was filled with poo, it was like she was stuffed full of it...

I am glad your snake was able to pass all that on its own!

----------


## hovafl

That is one incredible load.  My blood has a habbit of holding out for long periods of time when not handled often.  Does yours get alot of roaming time?  I let mine roam at least once a week and she has a habbit of dropping her load on her roam days.

BTW How's your Asian Vine snake when it come to feeding, I was condiering one of those.

----------


## jjmitchell

thats one of those poops that would make your pants fit better..... Epic

----------


## BAMReptiles

yea   they do that, its normal. idk about bloods specifically   but 90 is too warm for borneos so id guess its too warm for bloods, my borneos hang out in the low 80s most of the time

----------


## susannwv

Wow..hey guys I am so glad I ran across this post. I have been worried to death about my borneo. I have had her for a month now, she is 2ft long and eats one small rat a week and she has still not pooped. The only thing that has ever came out of her is pee and a ball of uric acid and this is only when I handle her. Is this normal? I know the pee is of course but are the big balls normal( they are yellow and white)? Her temp is 88 on hot side and 78 on cool side and she has plenty of room to stretch out even though I never see her come out and move around unless she is getting in her water bowl. Thanks in advance for any replies and help on this.

----------


## Helix

> this might sound gross but get a weight on that thing, i think we have a record
> Snake to Poop Ratio??


Yeah.
By the size of that thing, you could try giving it own enclosure and feeding it a rat  :Very Happy:

----------


## txherp

Good lord! :o

----------


## steveboos

I thought the poop my 2500 gram normal had was the biggest, but that trumps that 2 fold. Could you imagine having all that poop in you?? That's crazy!! I bet she does feel a lot better now though.

----------


## ice#1

just so you know i been feeding mine a lil differantly since my last responce to this thread and you might want to give it a try see if it works for your blood like it's worked for mine it's literly cut the poop time in half once my blood starts to eat i spray her food down till it is soaked every time and every other time she eats she poops now but i go with lil bigger prey so she eats only once every 3 weeks first week she is bulged out then second week she looks about normal the 3rd week she starts to move around more so i wait till the end of the week to feed. 

if i rember the name right nocturnal creations owner gave my the idea to feed less often but lil bigger prey per meal and it works wander guy i got mine off of last time he seen her was amassed how much she grew in the 2 months since he saw her last

----------


## BAMReptiles

> Wow..hey guys I am so glad I ran across this post. I have been worried to death about my borneo. I have had her for a month now, she is 2ft long and eats one small rat a week and she has still not pooped. The only thing that has ever came out of her is pee and a ball of uric acid and this is only when I handle her. Is this normal? I know the pee is of course but are the big balls normal( they are yellow and white)? Her temp is 88 on hot side and 78 on cool side and she has plenty of room to stretch out even though I never see her come out and move around unless she is getting in her water bowl. Thanks in advance for any replies and help on this.


my borneos do basically 4 things, sit in the water bowl, bury under the substrate, eat, and poop. the later of which happens very seldomly.
i got my male and female in Sept of 09. the male didn't poop til the last week of January and has only pooped every 3-4 months since. the female also held out from Sept to Jan on me, and she goes a bit more frequently but it too is routinely 2-3 months.

so in short, you have nothing to worry about

----------


## FIREball

I only have a small collection of 4 but mine poop every 3 to 4 weeks no problem. I feed a medium rat every week even to the adults. Maybe it has something to do with larger prey items?

----------


## bsavage

wowza. what a relief that must have been....for the both of you.

----------


## marbo

Wow! That is insane!!

----------


## 2kdime

I notice more frequent poops with larger prey items

I also notice the older they get, the more frequent the movements become, not due to larger items, but as a sign to me that they dont seem to need to hold it in so much.

Just make sure your not feeding too little or too much, watch your temps, and make sure your giving fresh water every other day and keeping the humidity and stop stressing about how often the animal is boo-boo'ing

They'll go when they want to :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

Got to love a nice big blood poop!! And the smell is just awesome  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 2kdime

hahah just wait Jeff!

I cleaned up what looked like horse poop the other day

Easily as big around as a pop can :Tears: 







> Got to love a nice big blood poop!! And the smell is just awesome

----------


## Boanerges

> hahah just wait Jeff!
> 
> I cleaned up what looked like horse poop the other day
> 
> Easily as big around as a pop can


LOL  :ROFL:  Nice bro  :projectile:

----------


## colin-java

> So this morning was a time of rejoice! I woke up to the most heinous smell. Went looking around through all my enclosures trying to figure out who it was. The last place I looked was in my rack my blood is in. I got her back in early January as a birthday present for myself. She has been on a steady diet of rats every 6 or 7 days since then; hasn't pooped once since I bought her (and its almost Sept!). Needless to say, I was very happy as it was really starting to scare me. I have been worried about it for a long time. But I have heard from many many sources that its not completely uncommon for bloods to go this long. Lets hope she doesn't make a habit of it though. 
> 
> Anyway, she apparently cloned a brown version of herself. I think its about the equivalent of me passing something the size of my leg!


This belongs in a museum, or at least in a crate somewhere in a large warehouse (like end of raiders of lost ark)

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-22-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Even the snake looks a bit surprised..."who dat?"   :ROFL: Never in all my years of keeping snakes (no bloods, btw) have I seen anything that remotely rivals that.   :Surprised: 

And this is an old thread, but I'm glad it was just revived, since it's the first time I've seen it.

Honestly, if that was my snake & that pile was any bigger, I'd probably just move out of state.   :Wink:

----------


## Spicey

> Honestly, if that was my snake & that pile was any bigger, I'd probably just move out of state.




 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

